
How to make homemade baby wipes - Gedxx
https://www.ikkaro.net/homemade-baby-wipes/
======
gus_massa
No way the paper version has enough strength (unless you let it dry
thoroughly???). In the best case scenario it will break while you are trying
to extract it from the roll, in the worse case ...

